# nvidia modprobe: no such device

## afrodocter1

i emerged world and my did not work. i re-emerged the nvidia-drivers and when i modprobe i get 

```

> sudo modprobe nvidia

FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r1/video/nvidia.ko): No suc

h device

```

im not sure why i have this error. i did not install a new kernel or anything. any ideas?

----------

## thestick

what video card do you have and what version of nvidia drivers?

----------

## afrodocter1

i have two 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> > lspci 
> 
> 00:0a.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 420] (rev a3)
> ...

 

i have driver version 1.0.9746

----------

## madisonicus

Does uname -a indicate that you're using the same kernel as your /usr/src/linux symlink points to?

----------

## thestick

downgrade to 1.0.9631

9746 does not support gf4 mx.

you can see that in dmesg or in xorg log.

i know that because i have the same issue.

----------

## The Box

Not sure about downgrading but the current stable version for x86 works for the gf4 mx420.  In a previous update of the package the only version that was working was the ~86 package.keywords version.  I had to remove the keyword on the nvidia-drivers from the old work-around which gave me the stable version 1.0.8776 and it works with the pci card.  Not sure if both cards will work with this version though.

----------

## thestick

The Box , you are using 1.0.8776.

I have suggested 1.0.9631

----------

## The Box

Yes I understand that, I was just trying to help from a newbie perspective because the original poster seems to have about as few posts as I do.  I can honestly say that I have no clue how to "downgrade" a package.  I just use portage keywords, use, or unmask in most cases to pull in unstable versions if I want them.  I don't really specify specific versions that often so I can allow upgrades to choose a newer version when I upgrade.  I was thinking that this newbieish approach to package management could be the same way the original poster has their system configured.  You could also be on an architecture that is using a higher version as the stable package.  What architecture are you running?  I'm using x86 as mentioned before.  Really just trying to understand so maybe I can pull in a better package for my nvidia drivers.

----------

## bitwise

to stop portage from using a version (ie: downgrade) you use package.mask:

```
echo ">x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9700" >> /etc/portage/package.mask"
```

That will make it so portage will not use any version of nvidia-drivers > 1.0.9700, effectively keeping you with the 96xx drivers.

----------

## thestick

emerge =package-name-version

so

```

 emerge -pv =nvidia-drivers-1.0.9631

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9631  USE="dlloader" 0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

----------

## dpshak

I believe the best solution to the problem is to remove nvidia-drivers (emerge -C nvidia-drivers) and replace that with nvidia-legacy-drivers.  One of the most recent (stable) nvidia releases dropped support for the MX440 cards.  I found that out the hard way myself!

----------

## thestick

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I believe the best solution to the problem is to remove nvidia-drivers (emerge -C nvidia-drivers) and replace that with nvidia-legacy-drivers. One of the most recent (stable) nvidia releases dropped support for the MX440 cards. I found that out the hard way myself!
> 
> 

 

neh

those drivers are antique and don`t have that extension [ GLX_texture_from_pixmap ] that permits aiglx to run.

plus , the latest nvidia-drivers that support gf 440 mx are these

```
x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9631
```

just use these

----------

